# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  A Tale of Five Kingdoms - Signup Page

## Caliban

*A Tale of Five Kingdoms - Signup Page*


*Introduction*

So there's going to be quite a bit of Information, most of which is optional but probably of some interest. This is going to be a semi-realistic Medieval RP. Semi-realistic you ask? Basically it's drawing on Anglo-Saxon and Middle European fact, but playing out in an alternate world of fiction. There will be very limited (but evident) use of magic and some "mythical" monsters! I plan on making this a very active thread, checking it *daily* and updating the plotline as soon as everybody has PM'd me with their characters actions. Speaking of character actions, this will be along the lines of Sindred's "The Quiet Conspiracy" in that players should PM me with what they want their character to _try_ to do and then I'll write up the action accordingly. Feel free to PM me with extra details you think I might want to include. After all - it's your character.

_I really want_ this to be an interesting RP for everybody and so that's why I've put in quite a bit of effort on the background side of things. You know, just incase you all feel like reading!  :wink2: 

*Finally* in terms of creating a Character it might seem daunting. There are many Occupations/Skills/Houses/Lands etc. but generally my advice is simply to PM me before you post. PM me with a character sheet *plus* anything you wanted but were unsure of and I'll PM you the character sheet back with everything customized to your specifications! Nice and easy!




*
Spoiler for The Premise: 



Greetings fellow traveller! Pull up a seat, that's right, here by the bar. Perhaps you might sit a while and listen to the ramblings of an old man? I have heard tales from all across this land. Some say there is trouble brewing in the south. Rumour has it that the "Pretender King" has sent his vile emissaries to Ibian and Fleeting in a surprise attempt to gather enough support for an attempt on the Royal Throne. Meanwhile the "True King" marches East, busy fighting his endless wars against the tribes in the Casterlands. And what of the Lords of the Casterlands you ask? I heard they still refuse to grant their King full military support, unless an all-out war against Norfingas is declared ... of course, by that time it may be too late.

And there are other concerns. Reports constantly arrive from deep in the North of an Army of Knights, fearless and deadly – led by the man who wears a broken crown. It could be mere peasant babble or it could be something more sinister. Who knows? Now order us up another pint of Ale and let's toast the health of the realm!


*




*Spoiler* for _The Five Kingdoms_: 





*Kingdom of Steinholme* Ah, the Royal Kingdom of Steinholme. This is the most respected of the five Kingdoms and the only one (or so their people claim) ruled over by a true King of Royal Blood. Steinholme is famed for it’s Tournaments, where Knights of the realm break lance upon shield for the sake of glory!

*The Casterlands* The largest of the Kingdoms, but also the most sparce in population. The Casterlands are baron and almost totally unfarmable. What little can be grown is jelously guarded. There are no Cities here, only a collection of individual Lords and their Castles. They survive totally on surf labour and some small trade with the other Kingdoms. The Lords here are famed for their brave and hardy warriors. The Casterlands has no Leader but is answerable to the King.

*Fleeding Rock* The smallest of the Kingdoms, not really a Kingdom at all. Rather a Lord who has declared himself Independant. The Lord resides in Fleedling Castle, which sits upon the only crossing for the River Theodingford - a vital point if war was declared.

*Kingdom of Norfingas* Similar in size to Steinholme, Norfingas is sworn enemy of the Crown and home to the so-called “Pretender King". It is the only other Kingdom to claim a leader of Royal Blood and as such is considered controversial. It presently has a pact of defense with the Ibian Republic.

*The Ibian Republic* The most prosperous of the Kingdoms, it sits along the coast of the The Whilrod Sea dealing in trade and culture. When at war, the Ibians mostly choose to use mercenary forces and as such have few Knights or Lords. They support Norfingas but mostly out of convinience (protection, proximity). They do not have a King, but are run by a council who sit in their Capital. They are famed for their huge Cities and endless libraries.






*Spoiler* for _Knightly/Religious/Scholarly Orders_: 





*What are Orders?*

Essentially, Orders are loosely associated groups of people - usually knights or mercenary soldiers - who have agree’d to fight for a common cause. A real world example of this might be the Order of the Knights of Santiago who fought against the Muslims on behalf of Christianity. An order usually does not hold “land” but will have at least one castle that it uses to organise it’s efforts and house it’s leaders. An Order might have an affiliated Kingdom it supports, but will otherwise be free to act as it's leader pleases.

*What are the different Orders?*

*The Knightly Order of Burh* This is the most respected Order in the land and it's members will recieve very high treatment in _The Casterlands_ and _Steinholme_. It is made up only of Knights and the Noble Houses. Their HQ is in Dyfed Castle.

*The Holy Order of Anglan* This is a spiritual and religious Order, tasked with spreading the word of Anglan to Pagans across the land. They are sworn never to take a Woman and never to sway from the path of Anglan. Most members of the Order are able to read/write and have knowledge of the Scripture - however, there is always a place for those who can swing a sword in the direction of heretics.

*The Scholarly Order of Loth* This Order focuses on Scholarly persuits. They have access to their own Library in Lothene Castle and are highly regarded in all the five Kingdoms for wisdom and good judgement. There have been rumours that some of the Order are willing to use their skills for the creation of War Machines and other nefarious devices. To join, you must have knowledge of Scholarly Research and be able to read/write. Other than this, even a Surf may join if they meet the requirements.

*The Order of the Hwen Hammer* Although of lesser prestige than the Order of Burh, Knights and Soldiers alike can attain great fame with the Hammers. Less dominated by issues of Noble Blood, this Order serves the Casterlands and acts tirelessly to rid them of the many Tribes that cause havok there. In times of war they are often used as shock troops before the main line of battle advances. Their Castle is Anglan’s Anvil.

*The Order of Casterdun* This Order is sometimes considered a punishment, rather than a privilage. Full of _reformed_ criminals and destitute Nobles of very minor Houses, they claim no Kingdom as their own but roam the Unnamed Wastes to the North of Steinholme and Ibian. There they seek whatever enemy presents itself, defending the small settlements that lie that way.

*The Order of the Grove*  Officially does not exist, they are at constant risk of being discovered by the King or the Order of Anglan and tried for their Pagan beliefs. The men of the Grove ally themselves with Ibian, where they say their Pagan religions are accepted. Many of the Grove practice forbidden magical arts. They supposedly reside below the ruins of Gefrin Castle, although this could be mere rumour.






*Spoiler* for _Occupations_: 





*Lord*

These are men and women who, by order of the King, rule over a Castle and it’s surrounding Villages. They have the right to raise an army of levys and to have a group of about 20 Knights. However, the Lord is duty bound to obey the King in times of war and to march wherever the King commands. Of course, some Lords simply choose to disobey this. As a Lord you will have some money and may choose to start with *one weapon of choice*, *some form of Leather, Mail or Plate amour*, *a Fine War Horse* and *to join a Noble House*


*Knights*

These brave souls swear allegance to a Lord (or indeed, to the King) and fight on that Lord's behalf. During peace they will often find themselves driving off bandits and collecting tax from the surrounding land. As a Knight you will have some money and may choose to start with *one weapon of choice*, *some form of Leather or Mail Armour* and *a Sturdy Horse*.


*Nobles*

This class of people are special in that they have Royal Blood and while not actually Lords (either due to a lack of funds, poor connections or simply bad luck) they are still entitled to high respect from all but the King. Most will have a minor Estate. This includes some farm land, with surfs and a retinue on hand. Nobles may not have Knights, but may raise a small levy in order to defend their Estate. They will start with some money and may choose to start with *a Fine Show Horse*, *Princely Outfit*, *a Retinue of two men from this list: Doctor, Jester, Diplomat, Assassin, Food Taster, Personal Bodyguard, Priest of Anglan or Scholar*.

*Scholars*

This class includes any Doctors, Professors and Engineers. These men devot their lives to learning and as such are regarded as very respectable and valued people. Lords will even go to war if it means gaining a Scholar of very high prestige at their court. All Scholars will recieve a Rank based on the Abilities they choose in Character creation. A *Master* Rank can join a court, a *Journeyman* Rank can join a less important court or travel from Town to Town practicing their Wisdom (for a price of course) and a *Novice* will be unable to practice for a fee at all (unless they lie). You will start with *Books* relating to your choosen field of study.


*General tradesmen*

This includes most City dwellers. If you're a Stable Master, Artist, Cobbler, Smithy, Book Binder or Mason then you're a tradesman. You're also a Freeman, meaning you don't belong to a Castle like a Surf might. Once you pick this Class I'll PM you with all the relevant gear you start with and the skills you have - this is left open because it will be custom to your character. Of course for a little example, a Smithy is obviously going to be skilled in Metal Work and probably (depending on the City he lives in) rather wealthy.

*(Mercenary) Soldiers*

Ah yes, the rank and file of any good army. I'll be honest, you're not very well respected by anybody, but then you could probably gut just about anybody as well! You earn a regular payment for your time in the army - unless levied against your will - and with distinction can earn enough money to settle in the City as a made man. You will start with *an Iron Sword*, *a Board Shield* and *Leather Armour*. Depending on your character you may also start with a small troop of 25 men.

*Surfs*

These people work on the land that allows the Five Kingdoms to function. They grow crops, sow seeds and live almost entirely in the thousands of villages dotted around the place. Life is often short, dull and repetative. Starting as a Surf might sound terrible compared to a Knight or Lord, but it may turn out to be more interesting. It's not very likely that a sworn Knight will become a member of the Order of the Grove for example. As a Surf you have a *small plot of land* which you technically rent from your Lord. In practice you work your plot of land and the Lord takes as he sees fit. You can start with a *Woolen Tunic*, a *Small Pack Horse* and a *Handheld Sythe*.

*Slaves*

These people have no rights and have no land (rented or otherwise). They are essentially objects that can be sold or disposed of at the disgression of the owner. Escaped slaves have a short life expectancy as communities of surfs will be likely to hand them in, rather than risk sheltering them and facing punishment. As a slave you start with nothing but a *Woolen tunic* and a *Broom*. If you choose this then I will have total respect for you. Seriously.  ::D: 

Finally ...

*Bandits*

These folks don’t really fall into the normal scheme of things, they are outside the law and as such have no official _status_. However they may have status in regards of their fellow bandits and likewise might be known throughout the land if their deeds are terrible enough. As a Bandit you will start with a *Sturdy Horse*, a *Weapon of your choice*, a *Band of 10 Bandits* along with some loot from previous robbery. However unless you travel in disguise or in smaller Villages and Towns, arrest is a strong possibility.







*Spoiler* for _The Houses (for Nobles)_: 





Each House is headed by a Lord (or Merchant) from a given area. Should you choose a House that is headed in The Casterlands, then that is where you will ended up having your Land - so choose wisely! Merchant Houses will be richer as a rule, due to good trade and the avoidance of wars, but do not demand the same presitge as the Knightly Houses do. It's your choice on that one.


*Main Houses*

*Stein* – Headed by the King, this is the ruling house and is not open to Player Characters.

*Talbot* – Headed by a Lord of the Casterlands

*Jerome* – Headed by a Lord of the Casterlands

*Alexander* – Headed by the Lord of Fleedling Castle

*Leopold* – Headed by the "Pretender King" in Norfingas


*Minor Houses*

*Felix* – Headed by a Lord in Norfingas

*Constantine* – Headed by a Lord in the Casterlands

*Oswald* – Headed by a Lord in Steinholme

*Godfrey* – Headed by a Merchant in Ibian Republic

*Piers* – Headed by a Merchant in the Ibian Republic









*Spoiler* for _Abilities List (for character creation sheet)_: 





You have *50 points* to place as you please. The maximum for any ability is 50. As a guide a level of 0 is essentially the skills an average person would have – so in the case of a specialist craft like Masonry, probably very little! A level of 10 would be basic competancy (you’ve clearly had some experience). A level of 25 would represent genuine skill, you're probably the best in the region at that given thing. A level of 40 would represent Mastery, you’re probably now a part of the top 5 in the land and might be well known for your skill (this could be bad – will your level 40 swordmaster constantly receive challenges from wannabe knights?) a level of 50 would represent almost Godlike abilities, people are frequently in awe of the skill you possess.

You will *gain points* as the plot progresses, so don't worry about 'maxing out' one skill to begin with - think about your occupation. As a Noble you really don't want to be excellent at Archery but totally unable to even read!

Persuasion - 0
Perception - 0
Political Awareness - 0
Scholarly Research – 0
Religious Research - 0
Fashion - 0
Reading and Writing - 0 (10 represents literacy)
Metal working – 0 (used to craft weapons/make money)
Leather working – 0 (used to craft armour/make money)
Farming – 0
Artistry – 0 (can be used to gain fame/make money/let out your creativity  ::D: )
Healing – 0 (20 represents the knowledge of an actual Doctor)

Swordsmanship (two handed) – 0
Swordsmanship (one handed /w shield) - 0
Archery – 0
Unarmed combat - 0
Horse Riding - 0
Jousting/Use of the Lance – 0
Athletics/Constitution - 0 (this effects how 'tough' you are to kill)
Stealth/Evasion – 0
Luck - 0 (can come in handy in a tight spot)







*Spoiler* for _Special Attributes List_: 





*A Natural Killer* – 25 points
Some people are born able to kill better than others. Without remorse or hesitation. You will be generally better at combat and more likely to kill your opponent. It does mean that you will find it harder to simply knock opponents unconcious without delivering a fatal blow.

*A Natural Diplomat* – 25 points
Some people are born with a silver tongue. Without blinking you can spin a tale, tell a lie or court a Lord into doing whatever you please. You will be naturally better at persuasion and politics. However this may also lead to a less-than-honerable reputation among those who get to know you.

*Steady Hand* – 10 points
Generally more accurate with Bow and Arrow.

*Good Drinker* – 5 points
Able to drink alcohol without suffering its effects better than the average person.

*Mechanically Minded* – 10 points
Adept at the workings of Siege machinery, fixing and using.

*Hardy Figure* – 15 points
A hardy figure will make you tougher, giving you a bulkier, naturally more muscular frame-set. This means you can usually take and give hits better.

*Friendly Demeanour* – 5 points
An easy smile and bright eyes. Will generally endear your character to others and make them more trusting of you.

*Educated* – 5 points
You have trained to some degree at a School, but not University, where you learnt how to read and write.

*Noble Blood* – 20 points - _this is automatic for all Lords and Nobles, but not Knights_
You can trace your lineage back to a Noble house – of course, that doesn’t mean people will always believe you. Noble Blood has effects that are not known to the Player from the start of the story, but are always in effect.

*Man of the People* – 10 points
You have, at some point in your life, lived as a Surf and therefore understand the hardships of such a life. Villagers and common folk will be more friendly to you and more likely to offer you help/services.

_the following attributes are not necessarily helpfull and thus give you more points to spend on skills_

*Mean Look* – gain 5 points
An off-set mouth and cruel eyes. Will generally make other characters hostile towards you.

*Nervous Disposition* – gain 10 points
You start and jump easily with sudden noises. This may prove fatal in certain situations.

*Short-Sighted* – gain 15 points
You will have poor long distance eyesight and, given the technology, very little chance of finding glasses (although they do exist in some rare specialist places). This will make you poor at Archery and Perception. It will not impact your close-combat ability.

*Terrible vision* – Gain 20 points
You have terrible eyesight. Combat in all it’s forms will be impacted and Scholarly persuits will become nearly impossible.

*An Honorable Man* – Gain 10 points
You are a man of honor and duty, as such your character will almost always take the route that is dictated by his code. This means you may be forced to act in a way that you know leads you into danger. However people will respect you for It and other honorable characters will naturally warm to you.







*Spoiler* for _A little extra information_: 





*Just so you know* in this RP setting, much as in actual Medieval Europe, there are rules. A Surf does not simply talk back to a Lord or Knight, a Knight does not simply disobey his Lord (unless he has a good reason to) and so on. Although your Character might choose to break these rules, be aware there are consequences.

*Hamlets, Villages, Towns, Cities*

Anything that's not a city will be typically made up of Surfs and a small handfull of Tradesmen. A *Hamlet* is a small Village with an Orchard that will house about 50 - 200 people. A *Village* with grain/wheat fields will have a population of about 300 - 1,000 people max. A *Town* might house 1,000 - 7,000 people and will generally be walled for safety. As for a *City* it would likely house 9,000 - 12,000 residents, all of which will probably belong to the Tradesman or Scholarly Class. A City will be a hub for culture, trade and information. Typical Cities contain a library, at least three Inns or Taverns and an assortment of trade goods. A *Captial City* will contain around 12,000 - 40,000 souls (i.e. London, Paris or Venice) and will contain special buildings such a Cathedral to Anglan or Recruitment post for the King's Royal Army. It will also have a port leading all across the known world.







*Character Sheet*


*Name* _should be roughly in keeping the setting. Try to think “Anglo-Saxon” or if you like “Rohan” – they’re essentially the same thing Aesthetically. The exception is the Ibian Republic, where exotic names make total sense_

*Age* _people don’t live long. 50 is venerable. A knight of 20 has almost definitely seen action. You are considered a man at as young as 14_

*Gender*

*Occupation* _check the listed Occupations above_

*Physical description* _not including clothes_

*Persona* _a rough guide to your attitude, personality and quirks._

Note: you can PM me with any additional details you would like to be included/developed for you character, but don’t want other players to know about. I’ll do my best to work everything in.

*Abilities* _see the list above_

*Special Attributes* _see the list above_

*Starting Location* _where would you like to begin, in which Kingdom_




Caliban -

----------


## Caliban

This is an *Example* Character Sheet


*Name:* Matthew Alaric of House Talbot

*Age:* 26

*Gender:* Male

*Occupation:* Noble, with a Priest and a Diplomat

*Physical description:* Has a withered right arm, walking with a limp from a battle wound, has long golden hair.

*Persona:* Has since a young age known and accepted his duty to House Talbot and as such to The Casterlands. Makes a strange humming noise whenever he rides into battle.

*Abilities:* 

Persuasion - 0
Perception - 10
Political Awareness - 0
Scholarly Research – 0
Religious Research - 0
Fashion - 0
Reading and Writing - 10
Metal working – 0
Leather working – 0
Farming – 0
Artistry – 0
Healing – 10

Swordsmanship (two handed) – 0
Swordsmanship (one handed /w shield) - 20
Archery – 0
Unarmed combat - 0
Horse Riding - 0
Jousting/Use of the Lance – 0
Athletics/Constitution - 10
Stealth/Evasion – 0
Luck - 0


*Special Attributes:* 

An Honorable Man – Gain 10 points
You are a man of honor and duty, as such your character will almost always take the route that is dictated by his code. This means you may be forced to act in a way that you know leads you into danger. However people will respect you for It and other honorable characters will naturally warm to you.

*Starting Location:* The Casterlands

----------


## Caliban

Another *example* Character Sheet

Name: John Brown

Age: 18

Gender: Male

Occupation: Surf

Physical description: Has strong broad shoulders from hard work on his Father's rented land and a scar on his right cheek from when he was foolish enough to look his Lord obstinately in the eye.

Persona: Enjoys the physical farm work, but believes he has a greater destiny. Is not convinced about the existence of so called "Royal Blood" and has studied hard to join the Order of Scholars.

Abilities:

Persuasion - 0
Perception - 0
Political Awareness - 0
Scholarly Research – 30
Religious Research - 0
Fashion - 0
Reading and Writing - 10
Metal working – 0
Leather working – 0
Farming – 20
Artistry – 0
Healing – 0

Swordsmanship (two handed) – 0
Swordsmanship (one handed /w shield) - 0
Archery – 0
Unarmed combat - 0
Horse Riding - 0
Jousting/Use of the Lance – 0
Athletics/Constitution - 0
Stealth/Evasion – 0
Luck - 0


Special Attributes:

Nervous Disposition – gain 10 points
You start and jump easily with sudden noises. This may prove fatal in certain situations.

Starting Location: The Kingdom of Steinholme

----------


## Siиdяed

*Name:* Tristram.

*Age:* 34.

*Gender:* Male.

*Occupation:* Knight.

*Physical Description:* Tall, mid-length dark brown hair, blue eyes, average build, rough tanned skin.

*Persona:* Cynical with age, quietly witty, scheming conspirator by stint of his weary cynicism.

*Abilities:* 

Persuasion - 5
Perception - 0
Political Awareness - 10
Scholarly Research – 0
Religious Research - 0
Fashion - 0
Reading and Writing - 5 (10 represents literacy)
Metal working – 0 (used to craft weapons/make money)
Leather working – 0 (used to craft armour/make money)
Farming – 0
Artistry – 0 (can be used to gain fame/make money/let out your creativity )
Healing – 0 (20 represents the knowledge of an actual Doctor)

Swordsmanship (two handed) – 5
Swordsmanship (one handed /w shield) - 0
Archery – 0
Unarmed combat - 0
Horse Riding - 0
Jousting/Use of the Lance – 0
Athletics/Constitution - 0 (this effects how 'tough' you are to kill)
Stealth/Evasion – 0
Luck - 0 (can come in handy in a tight spot)

*Special Attributes:* 

A Natural Diplomat – 25 points

*Starting Location:* Casterlands.

----------


## quietness

Character Sheet

*Name:* Seward

*Age:* 17

*Gender:* Male

*Occupation:* Bookbinder

*Physical:* Seward is a lean teenager, with short, blond hair and dark, serious eyes that always seem to be seeing something from far away. He has a clean countenance, with very light body hair.

*Persona:* Seward tends to keep to himself, and so he is mostly silent. However, he does not shy away from people, hard work or labor, especially if it's about giving someone a helping hand. At the same time, he often lends a hand to those in trouble, and so he had to learn basic fighting skills. However, his biggest love are books, which was apparent since he was very young. He never offers his opinion unless he is asked; but when he is asked, he gives it serious thought, and his opinion is often highly valued.

*Abilities:* 

Perception - 5
Scholarly Research – 10
Religious Research - 5
Reading and Writing - 10
Leather working – 10
Artistry – 5

Unarmed combat - 5
Stealth/Evasion – 10
Luck - 10

*Special Attributes:*

An Honorable Man - Gain 10 points
Short-sighted - Gain 15 points
Friendly Demeanour – 5 points
Herbal Tradition +5 medical

*Starting Location:* The Ibian Republic

----------


## Irken

Name: Thomas Constantine of House Constantine (You do realize that to be a member of a house your surname should be of that house, or maiden name.)

Age: 31

Gender: Male

Occupation: Lord (His father was killed in battle not long ago)

Physical description: Short hair, balding. His face is mottled with scars from previous battles, and he is missing a pinky. He is rather large and any man would be wise to not stand in his way when he is angry.

Persona: Impatient, jovial, and quick to anger. He lives for battle and embraces war. 



Persuasion - 5
Perception - 0
Political Awareness - 0
Scholarly Research  0
Religious Research - 0
Fashion - 0
Reading and Writing - 10 (10 represents literacy)
Metal working  0 (used to craft weapons/make money)
Leather working  0 (used to craft armour/make money)
Farming  0
Artistry  0 (can be used to gain fame/make money/let out your creativity )
Healing  0 (20 represents the knowledge of an actual Doctor)

Swordsmanship (two handed)  10
Swordsmanship (one handed /w shield) - 0
Archery  0
Unarmed combat - 0
Horse Riding - 10
Jousting/Use of the Lance  5
Athletics/Constitution - 10 (this effects how 'tough' you are to kill)
Stealth/Evasion  0
Luck - 0 (can come in handy in a tight spot)

Special Attributes see the list above

Noble Blood
An Honorable Man

Nightrock home of house Constantine an ancient house that has grown weaker with time, once a proud house it has been reduced to a minor position. Castle Nightrock stands atop a mountain pass in the cold Casterlands. When summer comes and all the snow melts the Black castle stands out for miles around. However with age parts of the castle have broken down and are unable to be used. So bad that only a third of the huge Castle is operable. However the walls have been maintained.

----------


## Caliban

Super. Well we've got two players in the Casterlands and another in Ibian - plenty to start the first chapter. It should be posted either on Saturday or Sunday.

Just to clarify the point made above for future players. You can be a member of a House and not carry the surname. *However* it will mean you're from a part of the family that has branched off from the main line. This means you'd be of considerably lesser importance politically. I'm making the assumption that for this Thomas is not only a direct descendant, but with his father's death is now the head of House Constantine. As long as you're cool with that?

Super.  :smiley:

----------


## Siиdяed

I shall be Irken's greatest knight.

The best there ever was.

----------


## Oktober

*Name*  Mjolnas

*Age* 23

*Gender* male

*Occupation* Bandits

*Physical description* Bearded men. Long greasy hair. Our leader is a small corpulent guy the rest is of medium length. All haven't washed in a while and smell foul. Always smiling though.

*Persona* Not trustworthy nor loyal. Our leader is fairly intelligent>cunning<. Not too aggressive. Cautious.

Persuasion - 0
 Perception - 5
 Political Awareness - 0
 Scholarly Research – 0
 Religious Research - 0
 Fashion - 0
 Reading and Writing - 5 (10 represents literacy)
 Metal working – 0 (used to craft weapons/make money)
 Leather working – 0 (used to craft armour/make money)
 Farming – 0
 Artistry – 0 (can be used to gain fame/make money/let out your creativity )
 Healing – 0 (20 represents the knowledge of an actual Doctor)

 Swordsmanship (two handed) – 5
 Swordsmanship (one handed /w shield) - 0
 Archery – 20
 Unarmed combat - 0
 Horse Riding - 0
 Jousting/Use of the Lance – 0
 Athletics/Constitution - 0 (this effects how 'tough' you are to kill)
 Stealth/Evasion – 10
 Luck - 5 (can come in handy in a tight spot)

*Special Attributes* Good Drinker and Mean Look

*Starting Location* Kingdom of Norfingas

----------


## Kethuel

Char sheet


Name: Kethuel

Age: 23

Gender: Male

Occupation: scholar

Physical description: Long, light brown hair and blue eyes. A pale face with sharp features. Thin, but tallish.

Persona: *a friendly person with an ambition to learn. He is very interested in learning more about magic, especially runes. He is outgoing and hopes to land a place in the only college of fleeding rock.

Abilities:*

Persuasion - 0
Perception - 0
Political Awareness - 0
Scholarly Research – 25
Religious Research - 0
Fashion - 0
Reading and Writing - 15
Metal working – 0
Leather working – 0
Farming – 0
Artistry – 0
Healing – 5

Swordsmanship (two handed) – 0
Swordsmanship (one handed /w shield) - 0
Archery – 0
Unarmed combat - 0
Horse Riding - 0
Jousting/Use of the Lance – 0
Athletics/Constitution - 0
Stealth/Evasion – 0
Luck - 5


Special Attributes:*
Friendly demeanour
Educated
Nervous disposition.




Starting Location: fleeding rock

Misc: books:
Ancient Runes: an introduction
Advanced Runecraft
Basics of combat magic
The Ways of the Ancients

Has journeyman to master level skill at runecraft, but still wants to train more to become a master.

Runecraft is using the language of the ancients, which has potent powers. Writing in this language with special rune-chalk can cause magic anomalies. Kethuel doesnt have any chalk yet, as it monies lots. He has studied a lot about runes though

----------

